# Mike Rowe--On Jeans



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Worth a watch:

(This is on facebook--might have to login to watch it.)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1751478745157079



Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's funny, my sentiments with a few more expletives.....bunch of morons, fake people, wearing fake jeans watching fake news.....get a real life


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

...and anybody that makes their living wearing real muddy/dirty/oily jeans knows how hard they work to make $400 and they sure wouldn't spend that $400 on jeans..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't spent $400 on clothes over the last five years LOL
I will spend good money on shoes though
Rowe is a character guy. I like the way he represents working class people.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

There are people with money that spend it, but there are a LOT especially in my area that have money cause they don't spend it.... I still have a pair of shoes my father in law bought me before I was married.. we will be married 10 years next week..The soles are starting to get thin though..maybe 1 more year..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> There are people with money that spend it, but there are a LOT especially in my area that have money cause they don't spend it.... I still have a pair of shoes my father in law bought me before I was married.. we will be married 10 years next week..The soles are starting to get thin though..maybe 1 more year..


Y'all ain't got one of them ole shoe stores what replaces the soles Mike? Might be able to get another few years......just sayin'


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We did but it closed up...There is a Mennonite guy around that does it, but this was only a $35 pair of shoes...some people call me cheap, but I don't understand what they are talking about..


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Thrifty is buying a OEM part in a NAPA box for less money than one from the dealership in a equipment manufacturer's box. Cheap is saving 17 cents buying something that with half a days worth of work will kind of fit and it works at least some of the time, for a month or two.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Wethay said:


> Thrifty is buying a OEM part in a NAPA box for less money than one from the dealership in a equipment manufacturer's box. Cheap is saving 17 cents buying something that with half a days worth of work will kind of fit and it works at least some of the time, for a month or two.


Sounds like my Dad, rest his soul... "never fix it right if you can save 10 cents jerry-rigging it..."

My brother was giving me crap the other day because my daughter was griping to him about my suggestion for her 4H sewing project-- "patching up the seat of Daddy's shorts". My brother said, "Well, only your Daddy would want you to fix a ten year old worn out pair of shorts; most folks would buy another 10 dollar pair of shorts. I think it'd be time to bury 'em by now."

I replied, "Well, those weren't $10 shorts-- they're about $40 shorts... and despite the fact that they may be close to 10 years old, maybe worn a little thin, it's nothing a good iron-on patch that's securely stitched down can't fix, so WHY waste them??"

Later! OL J R


----------

